# [SOLVED] Help with Vodafone/Huawei K3765 3G USB stick/modem

## robdd

Hi All,

I have a Vodafone/Huawei K3765 3G modem which I want to get working under Linux. It is flaky under Windows using the original Vodafone version 9.xx drivers, so I upgraded (de-graded more like !) to version 10.0, and now it won't connect at all (at least I can't get any malware now).

I'd really like some clues on the best way to get this modem working - I've Googled a bit, and come up with a couple of links, but I can't work out what driver I need, and whether it's in the kernel sources already or whether I need to get  a custom driver from somewhere. And it looks like I need to get the USB stick going as a modem, and connect to the 3G network using ppp. So can anyone give me some links to what all the gobbledygook commands are for actually logging on to a 3G network - it all looks like black magic.

So far I have emerged usb_modeswitch, and when I plug it in the USB device ID is changed from 12d1:1520 to 12d1:1465, which I think is a "good thing". However, I don't see any ttyUSBxx device in /dev, so I reckon I need a driver loaded - but which one ???

I'm trying to get this running on a Toshiba Tecra A6 laptop. Here's info. about my kernel from uname -a:

Linux albatross 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #9 SMP Sat Oct 2 12:51:52 EST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5600 @ 1.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

And here's an extract from /var/log/messages:

```

Oct  2 14:50:25 albatross kernel: usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Oct  2 14:50:25 albatross kernel: usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1520

Oct  2 14:50:25 albatross kernel: usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Oct  2 14:50:25 albatross kernel: usb 1-3: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

Oct  2 14:50:25 albatross kernel: usb 1-3: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

Oct  2 14:50:25 albatross kernel: scsi4 : usb-storage 1-3:1.0

Oct  2 14:50:25 albatross usb_modeswitch: switching 12d1:1520 (HUAWEI Technology: HUAWEI Mobile)

Oct  2 14:50:25 albatross kernel: usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 4

Oct  2 14:50:30 albatross kernel: usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

Oct  2 14:50:30 albatross kernel: usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1465

Oct  2 14:50:30 albatross kernel: usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Oct  2 14:50:30 albatross kernel: usb 1-3: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

Oct  2 14:50:30 albatross kernel: usb 1-3: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

Oct  2 14:50:30 albatross kernel: scsi5 : usb-storage 1-3:1.4

Oct  2 14:50:30 albatross kernel: scsi6 : usb-storage 1-3:1.5

Oct  2 14:50:31 albatross kernel: scsi 5:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Vodafone CD ROM (Huawei)  2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Oct  2 14:50:31 albatross kernel: scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Vodafone Storage (Huawei) 2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Oct  2 14:50:31 albatross kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Oct  2 14:50:31 albatross kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Oct  2 14:50:31 albatross usb_modeswitch: switched to 12d1:1465 (HUAWEI Technology: HUAWEI Mobile)

Oct  2 14:50:31 albatross kernel: sr1: scsi-1 drive

Oct  2 14:50:31 albatross kernel: sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

Oct  2 14:50:31 albatross kernel: sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

```

So any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Rob

----------

## richard.scott

Currently your USB device shows up as a CD Drive and you need to change modes to put it into "modem" mode....

see if this page helps:

http://cafim.sssup.it/~giulio/other/huawei-E1692.html#switching-to-modem-mode

Rich.

----------

## robdd

Richard - thanks heaps for the link. It was *exactly* the info. I needed. I hadn't selected the kernel option "USB driver for GSM and CDMA modems". Once I found that in the kernel config menus (I had to go through the list twice before I found that option - maybe I need new glasses !) and built a new kernel I had an embarassment of riches. Not 1, not 2, but 3 ttyUSB devices. Anyway, I followed the rest of the recipe for configuring and connecting the first modem (/dev/ttyUSB0) via ppp, and it just worked. So now I can collect my mail when on the road and not worry about any Windoze malware. However, I will have to close a few ports (X11, ssh, etc) to make absolutely sure that I'm secure.

So once again, thanks for your help.

Regards,

Rob.

----------

## richard.scott

No problem, its what this forum is all about  :Smile: 

Rich

----------

